# Sweet, gray female needs home in PA! :3 edit: got one!



## MandyPandaa (Jul 7, 2008)

edit: She's going home with some friends of my vet. :]

Hey all,

My mom rescued a sweet, declawed gray female cat the other day, but we already have two cats and we're not sure how she'll take to us. She's VERY affectionate, loves to be petted and played with, though I think would prefer just to cuddle up and sleep most of the time. ^__^ We'd love to keep her, but we already have too many critters in our house at the moment.

I live in Murrysville, PA, and PLEASE, we need someone to give this cat a good home! None of my mother's friends seem to need a cat right now, and Cat Sense isn't taking any strays right now. =( We've just given her a flea bath and she looks gorgeous, I'll try to take pictures later.

Please say something if you're interested in adoption, or ever just fostering. We're at the end of our rope here. =(


----------

